# My First Ever, Go Big or Go Home, Bookbub-Centered Ad - MADE USATODAY!



## AngelaQuarles (Jun 22, 2014)

In the tradition of sharing results here, I'm posting my campaign for MUST LOVE BREECHES, which will be on sale for 99 cents starting Monday, October 26 and running through Sunday, November 1, with the big kahoona on Thursday. It was the first time I've ever applied, and was so excited to be accepted.

*Book stats:*
Regular price: $4.99
Release date: September 3, 2014
Only been on sale once, for 0.99 for one week in November of 2014. So this is a pretty "fresh" sale.
Genre: time travel romance
Reviews: 56 with 4.5 average
_Rank as of 12:13 PM CST on Sunday, 10/25:_
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #27,880 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#140 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Time Travel
#179 in Books > Romance > Time Travel
#401 in Books > Romance > Historical > Victorian

Here's what I have lined up:

Pre-Sale:
On the 21st, http://smartgirlslovesfr.com/2015/10/21/wednesday-scifi-romance-round-up-14/ did a hold-your-date post

*Monday 10/26*

ReadCheaply (free)
ReadFree.ly (free) - ran 
ReadersintheKnow (free) - ran
Bedtime Reads (free) - ran 
NightOwlReviews-Home Page $35 - ran 
Andrea Coventry fiverr $5 - ran 
Email blast to my 132 member mailing list
Email blast by another author to her mailing list
12-hour Facebook party with over 20 other time travel romance authors ($15.63 in facebook ads)
Rafflecopter giveaway all week. Must share sale to enter ($25 for Giftcard giveaway)
Facebook Ad $5
pretty-hot (free)

Total: $85.63

*Tuesday, 10/27*

My Romance Reads ($85) - ran 
bookloversheaven.com (free) - ran 
ReadersintheKnow (free)
Bestebookreaderlovers $5.84 - ran 
Facebook Ad $5

Total: $95.84

*Wednesday, 10/28*

ReadersintheKnow (free)
The Naughty List $10
ExciteSteam $5
Romance eBook Deals $15 - ran 
BettyBookFreak $8 - ran 
GenrePulse $40 - ran 
Booktastic $10 - ran 
Facebook Ad $5

Total: $93

*Thursday, 10/29*

ENT $50
EBookSoda $10
Robin Reads $25
BookBub $520 - Historical Romance list
ReadersintheKnow (free)
Romance eBook Deals
Facebook Ad $5
SmexyBooks (free)

Total: $610

*Friday, 10/30*

AwesomeGang $10
ReadersintheKnow (free)
SweetFreeBooks $5
FKBT $25
Facebook Ad $5
Discount Book Man (free)

Total: $45

*Saturday, 10/31*

ReadersintheKnow (free)
Facebook Ad $10

Total: $10 (I was loath to pay for any ads on Halloween day)

*Sunday, 11/1*

ReadersintheKnow (free)
Fussy Librarian $13
Facebook Ad $50

Total: $68

*Grand Total: $1007.47* - Gasp! 

*Applied and never heard back:*
PeopleReads (free), Ebooklister (free), ChoosyBookWorm (free), Armadillo eBooks (free), Books on the Knob (free), Just Free and Bargain Books (free), Happy Endings Book List, BargainBooksy (free/editorial), Ereaderutopia (free), readingdeals.com (free), beyond-fifty-shades.com (free), Best eBooks Free (free), lovelustandlipstickstains.com (free)

*Rejected:*
Midlist (free)
BooksButterfly $50 - no slots left saying they need 5-6 week lead time, which pretty much negates being able to stack it with BookBub, since that's 4 weeks out or less.

*Goals*

[list type=decimal]
[*]Make my money back! I've never spent this much in an ad campaign and am a little worried about it being around a holiday - DONE
[*]Sell through to other books
[*]Long tail
[/list]

*Wishful thinking goal*
[list type=decimal]
[*]Sell enough, around 7k, to make USAToday. Ha ha, yeah right. But one can always dream, right?
[/list]

*Results so far:*

*Monday*

Sales:
Amazon: 124
Nook: 5
Apple: 1
Kobo: 2
ARe: 2
Google: 0
Total: 134

Newsletter signups: 36 (bulk was from facebook party)

Click stats:
Facebook ad: 25
Rafflecopter link: 17
Social media efforts (minus ad): 70 - only a fraction were from tweets, so this was mostly do to facebook posting, and the facebook party

*Tuesday*

Sales:
Amazon: 152
Nook: 11
Apple: 1
Kobo: 0
ARe: 0
Google: 1
Total: 165

Newsletter signups: 5

Click stats:
Facebook ad: 64
Rafflecopter link: 2
Social media efforts (minus ad): 34

*Wednesday*

Sales:
Amazon: 90
Nook: 9
Apple: 2
Kobo: 1
ARe: 0
Google: 2
Total: 104

Newsletter signups: 0

Click stats:
Facebook ad: 126
Rafflecopter link: 3
Social media efforts (minus ad): 6
GenrePulse ad: 94

*Thursday*

Sales:
Amazon: 2369
Nook: 461
Apple: 154
Kobo: 13
ARe: 0
Google: 28
Total: 3025 

Newsletter signups: 3

Click stats:
Facebook ad: 110
Rafflecopter link: 4
Social media efforts (minus ad): 16
GenrePulse ad: 36

*Friday*

Sales:
Amazon: 521
Nook: 272
Apple: 58
Kobo: 8
ARe: 1
Google: 5
Total: 865

Newsletter signups: 3

Click stats:
Facebook ad: 124
Rafflecopter link: 0
Social media efforts (minus ad): 15
GenrePulse ad: 19

*Saturday*

Sales:
Amazon: 265
Nook: 109
Apple: 27
Kobo: 4
ARe: 3
Google: 0
Total: 408

Newsletter signups: 3

Click stats:
Facebook ad: 244 (I upped the ad to $10/day late Saturday)
Rafflecopter link: 0
Social media efforts (minus ad): 63 (thank you to everyone who helped signal boost!)
GenrePulse ad: 4
New street team member: 1

*Sunday*

Sales:
Amazon: 308
Nook: 70
Apple: 21
Kobo: 4
ARe: 1
Google: 0
Total: 404

Newsletter signups: 1

Click stats:
Facebook ad: 947 (I upped the ad to $50/day for this last day)
Rafflecopter link: 0
Social media efforts (minus ad): 26 (thank you to everyone who helped signal boost!)
GenrePulse ad: 5

*Overall so far*
Sales: 5105
Newsletter signups: 51
New reviews: 8 (2 4-star, 5 5-star, and a 1-star bomb for having a disgusting, pornographic cover, LOL)
New street team member: 1

Rank as of 10/28 9:05 AM CST: 
#1157 Overall
#10 Time Travel Romance (just squeaked past The Gabaldon's new release she dropped yesterday (!))
#12 Historical Romance > Victorian
#19 Historical Romance > Regency

Rank as of 10/29 8:49 AM CST: 
#1492 Overall
#12 Time Travel Romance (just squeaked past The Gabaldon's new release she dropped yesterday (!))
#18 Historical Romance > Victorian
#23 Historical Romance > Regency

Took the snapshot now, because the BookBub blast hit my inbox at 8:41 AM, with 17 pre-Bub sales for today

Rank as of 10/30 9:26 AM CST:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #23 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Historical Romance > Regency
#1 in Books > Romance > Historical > Regency
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Time Travel
--> It's also #8 in Romance

Nook #4
#2 in Romance

Apple
#13 in Romance

Rank on 10/31 at 10:04 AM CST:
#75 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in Books > Romance > Historical > Regency
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Historical Romance > Regency
#1 in Books > Romance > Historical > Victorian

Rank on 11/1 at 7:55 AM CST:
#129 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in Books > Romance > Historical > Regency
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Historical Romance > Regency
#2 in Books > Romance > Historical > Victorian

Rank on 11/3 at 8:29 AM CST:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #304 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#3 in Books > Romance > Historical > Victorian
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Time Travel
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Historical Romance > Regency


----------



## IndieP (Oct 23, 2015)

I'm a newbie.  I'm curious what led you to take the big plunge.  How have your sales been thus far?

Good luck!


----------



## RomanceAuthor (Aug 18, 2014)

I wish you good luck! Maybe anyone who hit the USA Today in this month before can share what kind of sales are needed to land on the list?

I hit in January, so my numbers wouldn't help but I think it was 8k sales)


----------



## AngelaQuarles (Jun 22, 2014)

IndieP said:


> I'm a newbie. I'm curious what led you to take the big plunge. How have your sales been thus far?
> 
> Good luck!


Several things... This was the first time I could afford it. I wanted to wait until I had at least 3 novel-length books out for that sell-through effect. With the release of the second book in this time travel series, I saw my first Amazon (+Nook) deposits in September (for the July release) reach just over $2k, so when that hit the bank, I applied immediately for a BookBub ad.

Sales for this book average, now that the new release halo effect is over, 5-6/day.


----------



## Lisa Blackwood (Feb 1, 2015)

Go big or go home, indeed!  

Good luck! And may the Bub be with you.


----------



## AngelaQuarles (Jun 22, 2014)

Lisa_Blackwood said:


> And may the Bub be with you.


LOVE that!


----------



## AYClaudy (Oct 2, 2014)

Awesome line up!! I'm excited to follow this week!


----------



## jackconnerbooks (Nov 18, 2014)

Good luck! I just had my second BB ad, and it was amazing.


----------



## A Woman&#039;s Place Is In The Rebellion (Apr 28, 2011)

Good luck, Angela. This will be fun to watch!


----------



## RC Butler (Sep 17, 2015)

If you are interested in tracking the results and helping all authors get a better feel for how different services perform please enter your results here : http://bulldogpress.ga/self-publishing-101/promotion-tracking-and-analysis-form/

We are trying to collect as much data as possible to provide analysis as well as raw data to all indy authors. This should help all of us be able to determine our best promotional options in the future.

Thanks


----------



## Felix R. Savage (Mar 3, 2011)

Good luck, Angela! I just did this, although I didn't stack as many promos as you have. The Bub is a powerful force, I'm betting your results will be awesome!


----------



## AngelaQuarles (Jun 22, 2014)

And we're off!

Thank you guys! Am a little nervous! And if you are fans of time travel romance, stop by the party today! We'll be giving away ebooks, audio books, and more! https://www.facebook.com/events/148106295541470/


----------



## AngelaQuarles (Jun 22, 2014)

Updated top post to move ReadFree.ly from Haven't Heard From column as it just arrived in my inbox with my sale!

Already have 48 sales as of right now! Most, I suspect, are from my Facebook party, but I'll know more when I can analyze links tonight


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Go! Go! Go! Go! Rah! Rah! Rah! Rah!


----------



## Ian Marks (Jan 22, 2012)

Lisa_Blackwood said:


> May the Bub be with you.


Love this.

Edit: Just saw that someone before me expressed the same sentiment, in almost exactly the same way. Clearly, great minds think alike!


----------



## SaraD (Apr 11, 2014)

Good luck! I'm really interested in your results


----------



## AngelaQuarles (Jun 22, 2014)

Quick update:

Rank is now #2029 overall and it's #12 in time travel romance, woohoo! Just some rough numbers, but can't yet analyze sources:

Amazon sales yesterday: 124
Today so far: 58

37 mailing list signups so far

Honestly I think a lot of this was from the awesome multi-author facebook party I held yesterday.

I also added a $5/day facebook ad to the expenses column and it's already doing well


----------



## AngelaQuarles (Jun 22, 2014)

Updated bottom of OP with latest results. Unexpected kink in my campaign--the giant in my subgenre--Diana Gabaldon--dropped a new release yesterday  

Facebook ad is working out well. As always, it seems like the evocative photo pulled from their shutterstock wins again over my nice custom ad with book cover and wordage. I've got that ad set at $5/day and it's now averaging .08/click with a relevancy of 10.

Today's big ad is GenrePulse

And then tomorrow is the big day! I feel like I've got a good wave built up in anticipation of the Bub Spike?


----------



## GhostGirlWriter (Jul 14, 2015)

Good luck, Angela. The Diana Gabaldon book may give you a boost since people will be looking for time travel.


----------



## AngelaQuarles (Jun 22, 2014)

GhostGirlWriter said:


> Good luck, Angela. The Diana Gabaldon book may give you a boost since people will be looking for time travel.


Ooh good point! Silver linings are always good


----------



## Vinny OHare (May 3, 2013)

Good luck Angela

I just came across this post for the first time. I saw that Pretty-hot and Discountbookman were on your list of no reply so I did a little digging. Your book ran on Pretty-hot on the 26th as you requested. You can see it here http://pretty-hot.com/must-love-breeches-by-angela-quarles/

As for DiscountBookMan your book had not run yet so I added it to the 30th and made it a featured book for free. I will also give it some extra social media love that day.


----------



## SamuelStokes (Oct 11, 2015)

Thanks for the comprehensive review. I am very curious to see the total result.


----------



## AngelaQuarles (Jun 22, 2014)

Vinny OHare said:


> Good luck Angela
> 
> I just came across this post for the first time. I saw that Pretty-hot and Discountbookman were on your list of no reply so I did a little digging. Your book ran on Pretty-hot on the 26th as you requested. You can see it here http://pretty-hot.com/must-love-breeches-by-angela-quarles/
> 
> As for DiscountBookMan your book had not run yet so I added it to the 30th and made it a featured book for free. I will also give it some extra social media love that day.


Aw, thank you Vinny! Yeah, I had you booked for tomorrow (you're AwesomeGang right?) but I really appreciate the additional signal boost!!! And thanks for finding the pretty-hot one! I'll rearrange the OP to reflect that...


----------



## AngelaQuarles (Jun 22, 2014)

Yesterday wasn't as good as I'd hoped. I can't believe I'm about to say I only sold 90 copies! LOL. Up until the release of Chainmail, that would've been my highest sale day ever. Anyway, I'm so nervous about today! Because it's....

BOOKBUB DAY!!!!

Ack!  

I'm scared and excited, and have pretty much convinced myself that the Bub Magic will somehow not work for me. What time do folks generally start to see their Bub bump on their stats page?


----------



## AngelaQuarles (Jun 22, 2014)

Wow, BookBub blast hit 21 minutes ago and already I have 40 sales recorded that I didn't have before the blast. It was at 17 sales about an hour ago, and now it's at 57!


----------



## Leslye Penelope (Mar 10, 2014)

AngelaQuarles said:


> Facebook ad is working out well. As always, it seems like the evocative photo pulled from their shutterstock wins again over my nice custom ad with book cover and wordage. I've got that ad set at $5/day and it's now averaging .08/click with a relevancy of 10.


Can you post a screenshot of your FB ads? Curious to see the difference.

Best of luck, and thanks for sharing!!


----------



## AngelaQuarles (Jun 22, 2014)

Leslye Penelope said:


> Can you post a screenshot of your FB ads? Curious to see the difference.
> 
> Best of luck, and thanks for sharing!!


Sure thing. Here's the one I killed because I got no click love:










And here's the one that's doing well, now down to .06/click:


----------



## AngelaQuarles (Jun 22, 2014)

Okay, it's now been about 5 hours since "Bub break" and here's how it stands. I couldn't really believe what everyone was saying about the magic of BB, but... yeah.

*1,062 sold on Amazon
206 on B&N*



Rankings haven't adjusted yet, but I'm going into it with a pretty strong ranking of #1478


----------



## AngelaQuarles (Jun 22, 2014)

Early evening update:

Amazon: 1,754 sold (nearly 10 hours into promo)
Nook: 351

Amazon ranking: this finally updated a little over an hour ago, and it's now at #143 overall! And I shot to #1 in time travel romance, and #2 in regency romance!


----------



## AngelaQuarles (Jun 22, 2014)

Just broke through Kindle #100 Paid! It's now #83 in the overall store!


----------



## James1273 (Oct 12, 2013)

Congrats! And thanks for sharing. I'm also curious how you got USA Today to review the book.


----------



## AngelaQuarles (Jun 22, 2014)

James1273 said:


> Congrats! And thanks for sharing. I'm also curious how you got USA Today to review the book.


Accidentally! I had an old list of reviewers from when I did the review-go-round with my 2012 release, and I didn't realize this one reviewer had graduated to reviewing regularly for USAToday. I freaked when I got an email from USAToday saying, so we're publishing a review tomorrow, and I was like wait, what?


----------



## SamuelStokes (Oct 11, 2015)

The power is real! Congratulations.


----------



## A Woman&#039;s Place Is In The Rebellion (Apr 28, 2011)

Congrats, Angela. And a bonus USAToday review to boot. Well done.


----------



## AngelaQuarles (Jun 22, 2014)

Augusta Blythe said:


> Congrats, Angela. And a bonus USAToday review to boot. Well done.


Thanks! The USAToday review I got last year though....


----------



## AngelaQuarles (Jun 22, 2014)

It's now #36 overall and #1 in Historical romance, and #14 in romance!

What's puzzling is that my Nook rank hasn't budged all day, despite selling 461 books there today? Still at #34,746

Don't know Apple yet, as I go through D2D and there's about a day's delay, but it's sitting at #12 in Romance there!? Right behind Grey by E.L. James


----------



## AngelaQuarles (Jun 22, 2014)

Wow. So here's the rough totals from yesterday, though I still don't have Apple's.

Amazon: 2369
Nook: 461

As of 9:13 AM, it's #23 overall, and #8 in Romance
And on Nook, the rankings finally updated this morning and I zipped up to #4 overall!
Last night I was #12 in Romance on Apple, but this morning it's #13. Can't wait to see the numbers...

So since Monday, it's sold 3439, not counting yesterday's Apple sales! Could I have a shot at USAToday if the sales stay strong


----------



## AngelaQuarles (Jun 22, 2014)

Sell through already happening too. Up until this week, Must Love Chainmail was selling about 5/day. Yesterday, it sold 60 ($4.99 book)


----------



## AngelaQuarles (Jun 22, 2014)

Updated OP with yesterday's numbers. Should I keep posting? Is this of interest?


----------



## missnibbles (Aug 13, 2015)

this is so cool!  Congratulations on your sales.


----------



## Jennifer Lewis (Dec 12, 2013)

Wow, totally impressed!! Do keep posting. I want to hear about the tail 

Edited to add that I just bought it, despite the pornographic cover


----------



## Bbates024 (Nov 3, 2014)

Awesome numbers! I am hoping to get a bookbub one day. Maybe after the second book in my series comes out I also think I need 7 more reviews because they want 10 so far I have sold 150 copies this month and have 60k page read and generated 2 reviews. The rejection wasn't too bad I got lucky with some success anyways, my book went from bestseller rank of 25k to 1400 without it. I wonder what one would have done for me.

I'm super excited to hear about your results. Thank you for keeping us updated.

"New reviews: 2 (including a 1-star bomb for having a disgusting, pornographic cover, LOL" I feel like Amazon should remove these when you ask, not sure if they would but it has nothing to do with the ebook.


----------



## AngelaQuarles (Jun 22, 2014)

Bbates024 said:


> Awesome numbers! I am hoping to get a bookbub one day. Maybe after the second book in my series comes out I also think I need 7 more reviews because they want 10 so far I have sold 150 copies this month and have 60k page read and generated 2 reviews. The rejection wasn't too bad I got lucky with some success anyways, my book went from bestseller rank of 25k to 1400 without it. I wonder what one would have done for me.
> 
> I'm super excited to hear about your results. Thank you for keeping us updated.
> 
> "New reviews: 2 (including a 1-star bomb for having a disgusting, pornographic cover, LOL" I feel like Amazon should remove these when you ask, not sure if they would but it has nothing to do with the ebook.


Good luck with yours! Just keep applying as soon as you qualify, but the do suggest waiting until you have more in the series, as it's the sell through that really pays off!

I almost reported that review, since it's not about the book, but I'm wondering if it might help sales, so I didn't yet. If later, it affects my average, then I may....


----------



## AngelaQuarles (Jun 22, 2014)

Jennifer Lewis said:


> Wow, totally impressed!! Do keep posting. I want to hear about the tail
> 
> Edited to add that I just bought it, despite the pornographic cover


Thanks Jennifer! And it's cool seeing your new covers in this sig! They look awesome!


----------



## CourtneyHunt71 (Sep 3, 2015)

Angela, congrats on your wonderful promotion. Please keep posting. I love reading your updates! Thanks for the valuable info.

And, FWIW, I think that "pornographic cover" is what made me click the buy button so fast! I love it! 

Courtney


----------



## AngelaQuarles (Jun 22, 2014)

Apple numbers finally updated on D2D: 154 for yesterday. Will update OP!


----------



## Andrea Simonne (Aug 30, 2014)

Congratulations, Angela! I've been following this thread with interest, since I plan (hope) to do something similar next year. My plan was to start trying for a free Book Bub for the first book in my series (it would be the first time it's gone free) when the third book goes up for pre-order. After seeing your results though, I'm rethinking that. I might just do .99 instead of free. I guess it will depend on whether I decide to go wide by then. Do you have many reviews on the other sites? (Apple, B&N, etc.) 

Thank you for sharing all this. It's been really helpful! (Also I grabbed your book. Love it! And I think the cover is hot!   )


----------



## Morgan Draper (Sep 29, 2015)

Congratulations on the success of your marketing plan, Angela. The insights (about the sites used and the results they produced, as well as about the FB ads) are greatly appreciated. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

Jennifer Lewis said:


> Wow, totally impressed!! Do keep posting. I want to hear about the tail


Seconded. And congrats on the great promo! Yay on hitting #1 in your categories!


----------



## Indecisive (Jun 17, 2013)

Great results! Thanks for posting!


----------



## AYClaudy (Oct 2, 2014)

Wow Amazing results with Bookbub!! That seems even higher than they estimate (maybe I'm wrong, I'm typing from memory... either way amazing results!) I hope you get a nice long tail with it too!!


----------



## AngelaQuarles (Jun 22, 2014)

AYClaudy said:


> Wow Amazing results with Bookbub!! That seems even higher than they estimate (maybe I'm wrong, I'm typing from memory... either way amazing results!) I hope you get a nice long tail with it too!!


Thank you! It is higher, but I also had an ENT ad that day too...


----------



## AngelaQuarles (Jun 22, 2014)

Just popping in for a quick recap. Will update OP when yesterday's Apple numbers come in...

UPDATED SALES (Now w/Google):
Mon-Wed: 404 sales across Amazon, Apple, Kobo, ARe, Google, and Nook
*Thurs - Otherwise known as Bub Day 1: 3026*
--Amazon: 2369 (!!!!!)
--Nook: 461
--Kobo: 13
--Apple: 154
--Google: 29
Friday: approx. 807
--Amazon: 521
--Nook: 272
--Kobo: 8
--Apple: ?
--Google: 5
--ARe: 1

Grand Total to date (not counting today): 4237

I'm starting to get ballsy on social media for these last two days, as I really feel like I could be within reach if I could have two more strong days... If anyone wants to help signal boost, here's my facebook page post--the more shares, the more facebook will organically show it to the people already following me. https://www.facebook.com/AuthorAngelaQuarles/posts/982532521788159

A USAToday bestseller just told me this morning: "You are definitely, definitely in USA Today territory. It's going to depend on what long-term NY preorders released this week, but the last time I hit it was with like 5500 US sales. People have done it with as few as 3500 too, but that's an outlier. I totally think you've got this "


----------



## Mindy54 (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm so excited for you! Congrats and I'll be awaiting the latest results.



AngelaQuarles said:


> Just popping in for a quick recap. Will update OP when yesterday's Apple numbers come in...
> 
> UPDATED SALES (Now w/Google):
> Mon-Wed: 404 sales across Amazon, Apple, Kobo, ARe, Google, and Nook
> ...


----------



## writer-artist-mom (Feb 21, 2015)

Commenting to follow this.

I really hope you DO make the USA Today list!!! So exciting


----------



## Andrea Simonne (Aug 30, 2014)

AngelaQuarles said:


> Just popping in for a quick recap. Will update OP when yesterday's Apple numbers come in...
> 
> UPDATED SALES (Now w/Google):
> Mon-Wed: 404 sales across Amazon, Apple, Kobo, ARe, Google, and Nook
> ...


This is fantastic! I just shared your link on my FB page. I hope you hit the USA Today list!! Good luck!!!


----------



## AngelaQuarles (Jun 22, 2014)

Andrea Simonne said:


> This is fantastic! I just shared your link on my FB page. I hope you hit the USA Today list!! Good luck!!!


Thank you!!


----------



## AngelaQuarles (Jun 22, 2014)

As expected, the holiday yesterday affected sales. I also didn't book any ads yesterday for that reason too, except for FB. I also upped the spending on that ad to $10/day, so hopefully that will help as the last day tallies. I'm almost tempted to up it to $20 this morning. I've already made my money back, so...

I've updated the OP with Friday and Saturday's results (minus Apple for yesterday). The social media beg really helped yesterday too! Thank you!

Grand total so far, not counting today: 4674

It's _possible_ if I break 5k to make the list--others have done it with less than what I have now--but this being NY season, at this point I'm not thinking it will. It did make GalleyCat's list of bestselling self-pubbed books, at #5 

What's interesting to me, is that after BookBub day, Nook has been consistently 50% of Amazon's sales....

When do they post the USAToday results?

ETA: What the heck--I bumped the facebook ad to $50 for today...

ETA2: Also, the Fussy Librarian ad runs today...


----------



## AngelaQuarles (Jun 22, 2014)

Wow, that facebook ad is really helping! I've had over 750 clicks on it today alone after dumping in $50 and the CPC is still holding at .05 cents.

Thought I'd post the last numbers as I get close to the end of the run.

Monday - Saturday totals: 4701
With today added in, as of 7:48 PM: 5023

I really do think this is due to the ad, because it's targeted to Amazon, and my Amazon sales are almost close now to what they were total for yesterday, and up til then, it was showing a natural half-life, so today should have been lower. Also, up til now, Nook sales had been keeping at 50% of Zon sales, but after I bumped up that ad, Zon sales outstripped it again.

So, yeah, 5000 sales _could_ enough, but I'm not holding my breath  I went into this wanting increased visibility for my book, a nice tail, and to make my money back and I feel really happy and grateful that 2 of those 3 have been met, and the tail is looking good too. Sell through is already happening...


----------



## AngelaQuarles (Jun 22, 2014)

Updated OP with Sunday's results... So grand total from Monday-Sunday is 5105. The vast majority of this is US sales, since I didn't run the BB ad in the other countries, and I opted to only sell to US for Nook due to VAT.

I really doubt I'll make USAToday, but here are the US numbers:
Amazon: 3707
Nook: 937
Kobo: is being weird this morning and not breaking down by region, but I remember it being roughly half, so... 15
Apple: 234 (but US amount unknown)
Google: 38
ARe: 7

US Estimated Totals: 4937

I think with this being the active season for NY, these numbers won't be enough, but heck, that had been a wishful thinking goal anyway. I met my goals and I'm extremely happy!

*Sell through update on Amazon and Nook combined:*

Must Love Chainmail sold 39 units ($4.99) the week prior to sale
--Week of sale: 207
Steam Me Up, Rawley ($4.99) and not part of series, different genre (steampunk romance) sold 3
--Week of sale: 9
Beer & Groping ($.99) different series, different genre sold 1
--Week of sale: 15

ETA: I've duplicated the FB ad, taking out the sale price, and running 2 side by side (one look alike and one my normal targeted audience) set to $2/day for each. I figured while it's up the charts, I'd bolster the 'stickiness' by doing an ad to help with the tail.


----------



## AngelaQuarles (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm stunned, I really didn't think it would make it! Thank you to everyone here who supported me with a purchase and or signal boost!!! I'm still in shock! It squeaked in at #149!

http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/books/2013/06/21/must-love-breeches-a-time-travel-romance-must-love-series-book-1/2444877/isbn/9780990540007/


----------



## Vinny OHare (May 3, 2013)

Congrats that is so cool!


----------



## CourtneyHunt71 (Sep 3, 2015)

Congrats! That is wonderful news!


----------



## A Woman&#039;s Place Is In The Rebellion (Apr 28, 2011)

That's excellent, Angela! So pleased for you.


----------



## Salvador Mercer (Jan 1, 2015)

Congrats!  That is uber cool!


----------



## andreasimonne (Aug 5, 2015)

That's fantastic! Congratulations!!


----------



## PJ_Cherubino (Oct 23, 2015)

AngelaQuarles said:


> I'm stunned, I really didn't think it would make it! Thank you to everyone here who supported me with a purchase and or signal boost!!! I'm still in shock! It squeaked in at #149!
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/books/2013/06/21/must-love-breeches-a-time-travel-romance-must-love-series-book-1/2444877/isbn/9780990540007/


WOW!! Congratulations X 1000. Very inspirational.


----------



## Gone Girl (Mar 7, 2015)

We miss you, Harvey Chute.


----------



## Cheryl Douglas (Dec 7, 2011)

So happy for you, Angela! Congratulations!


----------



## J. Dane Tyler (Jul 8, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS! Wow, that's fantastic! Well done!


----------



## Christopher Holliday (Oct 16, 2015)

RC Butler said:


> If you are interested in tracking the results and helping all authors get a better feel for how different services perform please enter your results here : http://bulldogpress.ga/self-publishing-101/promotion-tracking-and-analysis-form/
> 
> We are trying to collect as much data as possible to provide analysis as well as raw data to all indy authors. This should help all of us be able to determine our best promotional options in the future.
> 
> Thanks


Are the results available on your site? I only saw the data submission form.


----------



## GhostGirlWriter (Jul 14, 2015)

This is fabulous! I'm so excited for you!! <3


----------



## dianapersaud (Sep 26, 2013)

Congrats. You earned it!


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

FREAKING awesome!! wow- takes my breath away for you!


----------



## LRWLee (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks for sharing such detailed results! 

I've always wondered whether it makes more sense to do a big blow out like you did or do a bunch or weekly promos that don't get near the bump, but also don't cost as much... Anyone have any insights? I know by doing weekly promos I don't get the bump in rankings that something like this would accomplish, but...


----------



## AngelaQuarles (Jun 22, 2014)

Thanks everyone, I still can't quite believe it! However, I did get my cover designer to update my covers--so excited!


----------



## suliabryon (May 18, 2009)

AngelaQuarles said:


> Thanks everyone, I still can't quite believe it! However, I did get my cover designer to update my covers--so excited!


Ha - that is the first thing I would do!! Well, and adding it to my Amazon blurb.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

So awesome!


----------



## Fieldykins (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm new to kboards and came a bit late to this thread, but I just wanted to say a HUGE CONGRATULATIONS on making the USA Today list!!! That is so awesome.

Also, thanks for sharing your results in such detail. It's really helpful to a newbie like me.


----------



## Jennifer Lewis (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm thrilled for you. I am also reading the book and loving it


----------



## Michaelploof (Feb 14, 2014)

WAY TO GO!!!

You should see a nice tail at $4.99. Mine lasted about 4 months. it was like a new book release. Congrats!


----------



## IreneP (Jun 19, 2012)

Congratulations! So exciting!


----------



## Antara Mann (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks for the reference. Will you lose your sexy provocative cover? I remember how I opened BookBub email and your book's cover did really stand out...


----------



## Athena Grayson (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow, Congratulations, Angela! Way to go! Did you use your Facebook ad to send people right to your book's Amazon page, or did you funnel them to your website or newsletter? I've just started dipping toes into FB in hopes of getting some traction on non-Amazon sites and haven't seen much movement.


----------



## AngelaQuarles (Jun 22, 2014)

Athena Grayson said:


> Wow, Congratulations, Angela! Way to go! Did you use your Facebook ad to send people right to your book's Amazon page, or did you funnel them to your website or newsletter? I've just started dipping toes into FB in hopes of getting some traction on non-Amazon sites and haven't seen much movement.


I had it go straight to my Amazon page! Good luck with your ads!


----------



## Lizash (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm wondering how much if any erotic content your story contains. Do you think that's a relevant factor in obtaining BookBub ads and/or reviews?


----------



## AngelaQuarles (Jun 22, 2014)

Lizash said:


> I'm wondering how much if any erotic content your story contains. Do you think that's a relevant factor in obtaining BookBub ads and/or reviews?


Depends on your definition of erotic. It is _not_ an erotic romance, which has its own set of conventions and expectations. However, it does have sex scenes that are explicit, but there are only two in the entire 309 page book. It didn't affect my ability to get an ad, I don't think.


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

I always love to hear about these results (and thanks for sharing your results)!

Congratulations on a job well done!

I hope your success continues!


----------

